
Ask HN: Resources for learning about map rendering? - Syntaf
Anyone have a great book or link that talks about the internals of modern maps?<p>I&#x27;m currently a full stack dev with an interest in moving towards a position more focused on map rending &#x2F; working with maps, but I&#x27;m having trouble finding resources for learning the skills I would need for such a position.
======
blcArmadillo
Maybe looking at MapBox's OpenGL renderer: [https://github.com/mapbox/mapbox-
gl-js](https://github.com/mapbox/mapbox-gl-js) or
[https://github.com/mapbox/mapbox-gl-native](https://github.com/mapbox/mapbox-
gl-native) would be worthwhile.

------
vulkd
The OSM wiki is a valuable source of info. Have a read about tiles to start
[https://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/Slippy_Map](https://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/Slippy_Map)

